# Siglo Humidors good quality?



## JuiceMan (Apr 17, 2012)

Considering ordering a Siglo Humidor (50 capacity desk model) today. I've searched threads and google as well but only found one review on YouTube. I am looking a a Macassar wood model and in the pictures it looks impressive and well built. However I would be ordering it sight unseen (from an authorized dealer) and would just like some input from others before dropping the cash. Thanks in advance!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I can't speak to the quality but can to the size.
Your profile doesn't say how long you have been in the hobby, so I assume this is your first humidor.
A 50 ct will not hold 50 cigars... IMHO buy something like a 250....
Better yet, if I was starting I would spend the $$$on a coolidor.
How much do they want for the humidor?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

The Siglo humidors are stocked locally here by our main B&M. Yes they are pretty and yes the build quality looks high but the prices are ridiculous for the size of the humidor. If you want name branding & showy then the Siglo line will fit your bill like Prometheus etc will but you would be better served by many other companies methinks.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> The Siglo humidors are stocked locally here by our main B&M. Yes they are pretty and yes the build quality looks high but the prices are ridiculous for the size of the humidor. If you want name branding & showy then the Siglo line will fit your bill like Prometheus etc will but you would be better served by many other companies methinks.


Yeah I tend to agree and I have a couple of Siglo humis myself, a 75CT and a 200ct that I bought way back. They are good stuff, finely built and expertly finished, lasting etc. but I think you can get better humis for the price. Try Daniel Marshall or Elie Blu as I think they are at about the same price point in the US. Even the Prometheus humis are good too.

But if you want cost-effective, I think those watertight food containers will do the trick.


----------



## JuiceMan (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I will see if I can get a reasonable price on one of these and go from there. I am fairly new to the hobby as of right now and only looking to store about 15 sticks (although I'm sure that will change) if I can't get a fair price I will probably look for a 75ct of another make. If I do go with the Siglo I will be sure to do a review and snap some pics.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

If you are new, I would recommend going cost-effective for the time being, spend the money on smokes and develope your preferences/palate first.

Plenty of time to drop big wads of cash later on when the hobby picks up becoming more serious and when you come across a humidor that your heart tells you: "this is meant for me". When you mature in the hobby, you would be better equipped with the right info to better make a decision to suit your needs.

Who knows you might not like the hobby, then at least you are not stuck with an expensive paperweight or key holder.

We are in the hobby to be cigar aficionados, not humidor collectors, that's a different hobby.

Just my observation.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

My biggest mistake was not going bigger at first. Go on eBay and maybe Craigslist. I got a sweet Cuban crafters one online... I too wouldn't recommend it. Heck even look into a wineador!


----------



## ltcal94 (Sep 18, 2010)

sengjc said:


> If you are new, I would recommend going cost-effective for the time being, spend the money on smokes and develope your preferences/palate first.
> 
> Plenty of time to drop big wads of cash later on when the hobby picks up becoming more serious and when you come across a humidor that your heart tells you: "this is meant for me". When you mature in the hobby, you would be better equipped with the right info to better make a decision to suit your needs.
> 
> ...


I am in full agreement. However, if you are looking for humidor that you can display and possibly hand off (heirloom quality) I would recommend Waxing Moon or Daniel Marshall. You can get an awesome 2-300 ct humidor for about the same price as the small SIGLO and they (Waxing Moon / Daniel Marshall) are made by hand in the US.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

aesthetically and even quality wise, Siglo humidors seem to be great. For my money, and as others have said, I would get a larger Waxing Moon and probably have a little cash left over for a few quality cigars.

Hand made and mostly one of a kind, custom made with very fine craftsmanship, made in USA, trumps most mass produced Hong Kong products every time.


----------

